# Need some imput, please.



## IABallou (Dec 30, 2010)

*How do you code a nonunion in new pt with ICD-10?*

We have a new patient being seen because of a pubic ramus/stress fracture nonunion and pain in the SI joint/buttock area.  Her fracture was treated by a different physician and she is outside the global period.
My question:  when coding with ICD-10 for the pubis fracture nonunion, what 7th digit should we use?  A for initial encounter for closed fracture, or
K subsequent encounter for fracture with nonunion?  I'm not sure how to code nonunion for a new patient. 
Any imput will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, and happy new year to all.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Just curious...*

Why are you already coding ICD-10? Just for practice?


----------



## IABallou (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm practicing while performing an audit of my physicians' documentation and coding ICD9 versus ICD10 so I know what areas will need the most training for my docs.  I still need some opinions/advice on how to code nonunions in new patients.  Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------

